# VIA Deal



## Rail Freak

There is a VIA Deal that just came up on thier site. I was gonna be flying back from Boston to Tampa a couple of days prior to the date of the Canadian Deal. So, I'm thinking of just taking the train to Toronto from Boston & doing the Canadian to Vancouver then VAC-SEA-TPA!!!!!!?!?!? Sounds like a plan.

Questions:

Hotels (reasonable) in SDY,TWO,VAC & LAX.

Any suggestions? Will be appreciated!!!

Will VIA allow me to check a 32" Duffle Bag?

Thanx a bunch


----------



## Bob Dylan

Rail Freak said:


> There is a VIA Deal that just came up on thier site. I was gonna be flying back from Boston to Tampa a couple of days prior to the date of the Canadian Deal. So, I'm thinking of just taking the train to Toronto from Boston & doing the Canadian to Vancouver then VAC-SEA-TPA!!!!!!?!?!? Sounds like a plan.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Hotels (reasonable) in SDY,TWO,VAC & LAX.
> 
> Any suggestions? Will be appreciated!!!
> 
> Will VIA allow me to check a 32" Duffle Bag?
> 
> Thanx a bunch


:hi: IINM youll have to catch the Maple Leaf to Toronto in NYP,which means a Regional or Acela from BOS-NYP! Same thing with the Adirondack to Montreal, then VIA to TWO, which would mean an overnight in Montreal!

Id Goggle up the Hotels on one of the Travel Sights (Kayak/Orbitz/Priceline etc.) and pick out a good deal, TWO and VAC can be pricey, but deals can be found in the Winter!In LAX the MetroPlaza cant be beat!

Probably want to take your Duffelbag with you so you have access, 4 days/4 nights is a long trip!!No checked bags on the Cross border and NEC trains as you you know! If you can take the Train from VAC-SEA, not the bus!!!


----------



## Rail Freak

Rail Freak said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a VIA Deal that just came up on thier site. I was gonna be flying back from Boston to Tampa a couple of days prior to the date of the Canadian Deal. So, I'm thinking of just taking the train to Toronto from Boston & doing the Canadian to Vancouver then VAC-SEA-TPA!!!!!!?!?!? Sounds like a plan.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Hotels (reasonable) in SDY,TWO,VAC & LAX.
> 
> Any suggestions? Will be appreciated!!!
> 
> Will VIA allow me to check a 32" Duffle Bag?
> 
> Thanx a bunch
> 
> 
> 
> :hi: IINM youll have to catch the Maple Leaf to Toronto in NYP,which means a Regional or Acela from BOS-NYP! Same thing with the Adirondack to Montreal, then VIA to TWO, which would mean an overnight in Montreal!
> 
> Id Goggle up the Hotels on one of the Travel Sights (Kayak/Orbitz/Priceline etc.) and pick out a good deal, TWO and VAC can be pricey, but deals can be found in the Winter!In LAX the MetroPlaza cant be beat!
> 
> Thanx,
> 
> I thought I read where my Duffle may be too big!?
> 
> I was thinking BOS-SDY on the LSL then the ML the next day??????
> 
> Probably want to take your Duffelbag with you so you have access, 4 days/4 nights is a long trip!!No checked bags on the Cross border and NEC trains as you you know! If you can take the Train from VAC-SEA, not the bus!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I was thinking the LSL BOS - SDY then the ML the next day to TWO?????


----------



## Bob Dylan

Gotcha! Thatll work! Might be cheaper also, Id think hotels are much more affordable in SDY than NYC. Business Class is definitely worth it on the Maple Leaf, 2x1 Seating, Cafe car right there, usually checked first by Customs and Immigration at the Border. At the border the Train becomes a VIA train, crews change, even the Cafe merchandise is changed out,American for Canadian!

If you dont want to spend a night in TWO think the connection with the Canadian would work (it only runs three days a week, check the OTP through Amtrak/Via web sites!)since it leaves at night now! (used to Leave in the morning on the old schedule!)


----------



## Rail Freak

jimhudson said:


> Gotcha! Thatll work! Might be cheaper also, Id think hotels are much more affordable in SDY than NYC. Business Class is definitely worth it on the Maple Leaf, 2x1 Seating, Cafe car right there, usually checked first by Customs and Immigration at the Border. At the border the Train becomes a VIA train, crews change, even the Cafe merchandise is changed out,American for Canadian!
> 
> If you dont want to spend a night in TWO think the connection with the Canadian would work (it only runs three days a week, check the OTP through Amtrak/Via web sites!)since it leaves at night now! (used to Leave in the morning on the old schedule!)



Thanx Jim! I appreciate your response. I've got to insure this trip with an overnite in TWO! Especially after this year of Rail Turmoil !!!! WOW, if it wasnt so sad it would be funny!

RF


----------



## AlanB

Rail Freak said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha! Thatll work! Might be cheaper also, Id think hotels are much more affordable in SDY than NYC. Business Class is definitely worth it on the Maple Leaf, 2x1 Seating, Cafe car right there, usually checked first by Customs and Immigration at the Border. At the border the Train becomes a VIA train, crews change, even the Cafe merchandise is changed out,American for Canadian!
> 
> If you dont want to spend a night in TWO think the connection with the Canadian would work (it only runs three days a week, check the OTP through Amtrak/Via web sites!)since it leaves at night now! (used to Leave in the morning on the old schedule!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Jim! I appreciate your response. I've got to insure this trip with an overnite in TWO! Especially after this year of Rail Turmoil !!!! WOW, if it wasnt so sad it would be funny!
> 
> RF
Click to expand...

I would not recommend trying to same day connect with the Canadian either. Two and half hours simply isn't enough time between the normal potential delays on the CSX corridor between Albany & Buffalo, coupled with potential delays at the border. Just as week ago the CBSA took an hour more than was alloted to clear the Adirondack that I was on; granted we were probably about 15 minutes late into the check point so they really only went over by about 45 minutes. Toss in an hour for delays, something that is common on Maple Leaf's route, and you're down to a half hour window to catch the Canadian.

And I would never risk that on a the trip of a lifetime like the Canadian. Especially since they start boarding at least a half hour before departure anyhow. Needing to check a bag would make it even more iffy.


----------



## jis

jimhudson said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a VIA Deal that just came up on thier site. I was gonna be flying back from Boston to Tampa a couple of days prior to the date of the Canadian Deal. So, I'm thinking of just taking the train to Toronto from Boston & doing the Canadian to Vancouver then VAC-SEA-TPA!!!!!!?!?!? Sounds like a plan.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Hotels (reasonable) in SDY,TWO,VAC & LAX.
> 
> Any suggestions? Will be appreciated!!!
> 
> Will VIA allow me to check a 32" Duffle Bag?
> 
> Thanx a bunch
> 
> 
> 
> :hi: IINM youll have to catch the Maple Leaf to Toronto in NYP,which means a Regional or Acela from BOS-NYP! Same thing with the Adirondack to Montreal, then VIA to TWO, which would mean an overnight in Montreal!
> 
> Id Goggle up the Hotels on one of the Travel Sights (Kayak/Orbitz/Priceline etc.) and pick out a good deal, TWO and VAC can be pricey, but deals can be found in the Winter!In LAX the MetroPlaza cant be beat!
Click to expand...

He can probably save a ton on hotel by connecting from LSL to the Leaf or the Dack at ALB or SDY. If I was doing this I'd probably do:

BOS - 449 - ALB/SDY (overnight) - 63 - TWO (overnight) - 1 - VAC - Cascade - SEA - whatever routing - TPA

Given the exchange rates, there is no reason to stay in Vancouver when you can get to Seattle the same day and get a cheaper hotel there.


----------



## Rail Freak

Thanx Everyone!!!! Any Hotel preferences in TWO?

RF


----------



## Devil's Advocate

AlanB said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to insure this trip with an overnite in TWO! Especially after this year of Rail Turmoil!
> 
> 
> 
> Two and half hours simply isn't enough time between the normal potential delays on the CSX corridor between Albany & Buffalo, coupled with potential delays at the border.
Click to expand...

I would concur. Toronto isn't cheap but if you're willing to stay out at the airport or something you can probably get a lower rate.



jis said:


> Given the exchange rates, there is no reason to stay in Vancouver when you can get to Seattle the same day and get a cheaper hotel there.


Agreed. Vancouver is a great city but it was costing me $200 per night to stay there. You should be able to find a room in Seattle for half that.


----------



## Rail Freak

Texas Sunset said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to insure this trip with an overnite in TWO! Especially after this year of Rail Turmoil!
> 
> 
> 
> Two and half hours simply isn't enough time between the normal potential delays on the CSX corridor between Albany & Buffalo, coupled with potential delays at the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would concur. Toronto isn't cheap but if you're willing to stay out at the airport or something you can probably get a lower rate.
> 
> 
> 
> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the exchange rates, there is no reason to stay in Vancouver when you can get to Seattle the same day and get a cheaper hotel there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. Vancouver is a great city but it was costing me $200 per night to stay there. You should be able to find a room in Seattle for half that.
Click to expand...

Which means BUS?!?

Oh well


----------



## Rail Freak

AlanB said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amtrak/Via web sites!)since it leaves at night now! (used to Leave in the morning on the old schedule!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I would never risk that on a the trip of a lifetime like the Canadian.
Click to expand...

That remark made my decision, Thanx!!!!

RF


----------



## Rail Freak

What is the difference in Lower Berth, Upper Berth & Cabin for 1?

Thanx


----------



## guest

Rail Freak said:


> What is the difference in Lower Berth, Upper Berth & Cabin fo 1?
> 
> Thanx


Check their website.


----------



## Rail Freak

guest said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference in Lower Berth, Upper Berth & Cabin fo 1?
> 
> Thanx
> 
> 
> 
> Check their website.
Click to expand...

I did, maybe I should reword my question, What's the difference between a Berth & Cabin? In a berth are you connected at the hip with a stranger in the other booth?


----------



## Ispolkom

Rail Freak said:


> I did, maybe I should reword my question, What's the difference between a Berth & Cabin? In a berth are you connected at the hip with a stranger in the other booth?


Did you look at berths here, and at cabin for one here?


----------



## Rail Freak

I guess what's confusing to me is that both the Berth & Cabin, for 1, has upper & lower! Maybe my question should be, Is the difference in $ worth the Cabin opposed to the berth?

Thanx


----------



## zephyr17

Rail Freak said:


> I guess what's confusing to me is that both the Berth & Cabin, for 1, has upper & lower! Maybe my question should be, Is the difference in $ worth the Cabin opposed to the berth?
> 
> Thanx


Cabin for 1 is a traditional roomette (not Amtrak "roomette") and only has _one_ bed, equivalent to a lower. It is a small room with a toilet and sink. And a door you can close. The berth is part of a section, two seats facing each other during the day which are open to the world similar to coach seating. At night the two seats fold down to make the base for the lower berth, and the upper berth is dropped down from the ceiling. The lower has a window, and the upper does not. The berths are screened from the hallway with heavy blackout type curtains only at night, the curtains are stowed away during the day. Traditionally the person with the lower berth gets the seat facing forward, and the one with the upper gets the seat facing backward. If you ever have seen "Some Like It Hot" those are sections (upper and lower berths).

You could visualize a section as an Amtrak roomette (2 seats facing each other, 2 berths at night) without the wall and door between you and the hall.

The difference is privacy. Whether it is worth the price difference is entirely up to you. Toronto to Vancouver is 4 nights. Personally, I'd want to have some privacy if I am on a train that long and wouldn't take a berth, but that is just me. Others wouldn't require it, and I can't presume to decide whether the privacy is or is not worth the additional cost for you.


----------



## Rail Freak

zephyr17 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess what's confusing to me is that both the Berth & Cabin, for 1, has upper & lower! Maybe my question should be, Is the difference in $ worth the Cabin opposed to the berth?
> 
> Thanx
> 
> 
> 
> Cabin for 1 is a traditional roomette (not Amtrak "roomette") and only has one bed, equivalent to a lower. It is a small room with a toilet and sink. And a door you can close. The berth is part of a section, two seats facing each other during the day which are open to the world similar to coach seating. At night the two seats fold down to make the base for the lower berth, and the upper berth is dropped down from the ceiling. The berths are screened from the hallway with heavy blackout type curtains only at night, the curtains are stowed away during the day. Traditionally the person with the lower berth gets to ride facing forward. If you ever have seen "Some Like It Hot" those are sections (upper and lower berths).
> 
> The difference is privacy. Whether it is worth the price difference is entirely up to you. Toronto to Vancouver is 4 nights. Personally, I'd want to have some privacy if I am on a train that long and wouldn't take a berth, but that is just me. Others wouldn't require it, and I can't presume to decide whether the privacy is or is not worth it for you.
Click to expand...

So, a cabin is more private therefore that's what Id want for the little xtra $!!??

Thanx


----------



## zephyr17

Rail Freak said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess what's confusing to me is that both the Berth & Cabin, for 1, has upper & lower! Maybe my question should be, Is the difference in $ worth the Cabin opposed to the berth?
> 
> Thanx
> 
> 
> 
> Cabin for 1 is a traditional roomette (not Amtrak "roomette") and only has one bed, equivalent to a lower. It is a small room with a toilet and sink. And a door you can close. The berth is part of a section, two seats facing each other during the day which are open to the world similar to coach seating. At night the two seats fold down to make the base for the lower berth, and the upper berth is dropped down from the ceiling. The berths are screened from the hallway with heavy blackout type curtains only at night, the curtains are stowed away during the day. Traditionally the person with the lower berth gets to ride facing forward. If you ever have seen "Some Like It Hot" those are sections (upper and lower berths).
> 
> The difference is privacy. Whether it is worth the price difference is entirely up to you. Toronto to Vancouver is 4 nights. Personally, I'd want to have some privacy if I am on a train that long and wouldn't take a berth, but that is just me. Others wouldn't require it, and I can't presume to decide whether the privacy is or is not worth it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, a cabin is more private therefore that's what Id want for the little xtra $!!??
> 
> Thanx
Click to expand...

Yep, having your own, private space is the key differentiator, at least as far as I am concerned. If you want that, pay the man.


----------



## Rail Freak

zephyr17 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess what's confusing to me is that both the Berth & Cabin, for 1, has upper & lower! Maybe my question should be, Is the difference in $ worth the Cabin opposed to the berth?
> 
> Thanx
> 
> 
> 
> Cabin for 1 is a traditional roomette (not Amtrak "roomette") and only has one bed, equivalent to a lower. It is a small room with a toilet and sink. And a door you can close. The berth is part of a section, two seats facing each other during the day which are open to the world similar to coach seating. At night the two seats fold down to make the base for the lower berth, and the upper berth is dropped down from the ceiling. The berths are screened from the hallway with heavy blackout type curtains only at night, the curtains are stowed away during the day. Traditionally the person with the lower berth gets to ride facing forward. If you ever have seen "Some Like It Hot" those are sections (upper and lower berths).
> 
> The difference is privacy. Whether it is worth the price difference is entirely up to you. Toronto to Vancouver is 4 nights. Personally, I'd want to have some privacy if I am on a train that long and wouldn't take a berth, but that is just me. Others wouldn't require it, and I can't presume to decide whether the privacy is or is not worth it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, a cabin is more private therefore that's what Id want for the little xtra $!!??
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, having your own, private space is the key differentiator, at least as far as I am concerned. If you want that, pay the man.
Click to expand...


Consider the Man Paid In Full!

Thanx a bunch ( I'm looking for my 1st VIA Experience!!!)


----------



## jis

Rail Freak said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the exchange rates, there is no reason to stay in Vancouver when you can get to Seattle the same day and get a cheaper hotel there.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Vancouver is a great city but it was costing me $200 per night to stay there. You should be able to find a room in Seattle for half that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which means BUS?!?
> 
> Oh well
Click to expand...

No. It means you take the evening Cascade from VAC to SEA the day you arrive into VAC by #1 in the morning around 9am.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

zephyr17 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess what's confusing to me is that both the Berth & Cabin, for 1, has upper & lower! Maybe my question should be, Is the difference in $ worth the Cabin opposed to the berth?
> 
> Thanx
> 
> 
> 
> Cabin for 1 is a traditional roomette (not Amtrak "roomette") and only has one bed, equivalent to a lower. It is a small room with a toilet and sink. And a door you can close. The berth is part of a section, two seats facing each other during the day which are open to the world similar to coach seating. At night the two seats fold down to make the base for the lower berth, and the upper berth is dropped down from the ceiling. The berths are screened from the hallway with heavy blackout type curtains only at night, the curtains are stowed away during the day. Traditionally the person with the lower berth gets to ride facing forward. If you ever have seen "Some Like It Hot" those are sections (upper and lower berths).
> 
> The difference is privacy. Whether it is worth the price difference is entirely up to you. Toronto to Vancouver is 4 nights. Personally, I'd want to have some privacy if I am on a train that long and wouldn't take a berth, but that is just me. Others wouldn't require it, and I can't presume to decide whether the privacy is or is not worth it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, a cabin is more private therefore that's what Id want for the little xtra $!!??
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, having your own, private space is the key differentiator, at least as far as I am concerned. If you want that, pay the man.
Click to expand...

Here's a link to a CPR brochure for the Canadian. It has cut-away views of a section (upper & lowere berths) and a duplex roomette (cabin for 1) showing both day and night configurations. This is the same equipment still in use today on VIA's Canadian.

http://members.kos.net/sdgagnon/canb.html

Note: the Cabin for 1 in a "Manor" car are all on one level. Those in a "Chateau" car are as shown with a step-up.

Here's some other interior views:

http://www.viarail.ca/en/resources/couchette-en

http://www.viarail.ca/en/resources/cabine-for-one-en


----------



## Rail Freak

Well, the deal I was talking about yesterday afternoon is gone this morning! Gotta be quicker next time!


----------



## guest

Rail Freak said:


> Well, the deal I was talking about yesterday afternoon is gone this morning! Gotta be quicker next time!


Snooze you lose.


----------



## zephyr17

Rail Freak said:


> Well, the deal I was talking about yesterday afternoon is gone this morning! Gotta be quicker next time!


Yep, those deals go fast and you have to grab then. The good news is they appear to popping up very regularly right now. Good luck!


----------



## Rail Freak

zephyr17 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the deal I was talking about yesterday afternoon is gone this morning! Gotta be quicker next time!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, those deals go fast and you have to grab then. The good news is they appear to popping up very regularly right now. Good luck!
Click to expand...


It's probably best to wait a little longer. I have picked up a few more tips, bought and transfered more CO Miles for my return from VAC & done some more research on VIA. I wont have an excuse next time!!! :hi:


----------



## the_traveler

Another example of a berth that some "old timers" may remember is (I forget who it was) on the Honeymooners or Abbot and Costello (or something like that) were on a train and IIRC were handcuffed together and had a upper and lower berth and there were curtains in the hallway, those were "sections".


----------



## Rail Freak

OK, Gonna take Amtrak (STP-SDY-TWO) to catch the Canadian!!! I'm booked for Nov 5th out of TWO to VAC!!!!!. Think I should plan an overnite Toronto stay FOR A SAFETY NET? Where?

Arriving on the 9th into VAC, then making my way back to STP!!! ALL SUGGESTIONS APPRECIATED, BIG TIME!

Come On Now, Dont Hold Back, I wanna make this trip - "The Big One"!!!!

Thanx All

RF

Mike & Robt. - this is your fault!!!! :lol:  :giggle: :hi:


----------



## manderson

Rail Freak said:


> OK, Gonna take Amtrak (STP-SDY-TWO) to catch the Canadian!!! I'm booked for Nov 5th out of TWO to VAC!!!!!. Think I should plan an overnite Toronto stay FOR A SAFETY NET? Where?
> 
> Arriving on the 9th into VAC, then making my way back to STP!!! ALL SUGGESTIONS APPRECIATED, BIG TIME!
> 
> Come On Now, Dont Hold Back, I wanna make this trip - "The Big One"!!!!
> 
> Thanx All
> 
> RF
> 
> Mike & Robt. - this is your fault!!!! :lol:  :giggle: :hi:


I'm planning something similar early next year-- SEA to TWO on points, TWO to VAN in a cabin for one on an Express deal. Definitely overnight in Toronto. Remember that the connection's not guaranteed, and if you miss it you're going to be spending a lot more than budgeted. I figure on a last-minute priceline or hotwire booking. On hotwire you can specify within a couple of miles from the station.

I think you had a question about luggage space in the cabin for one? I'd be interested to hear what your experience is with this.

Have fun! I wish my own trip was so close.


----------



## AlanB

manderson said:


> I'm planning something similar early next year-- SEA to TWO on points, TWO to VAN in a cabin for one on an Express deal. Definitely overnight in Toronto.


Alas, you won't be going to TWO on points. AGR awards are not valid north of the border on the Maple Leaf. Best you can do is book an award to Niagara Falls, NY and then a paid reservation from there to Toronto. It won't cost you too much for that little segment, but since VIA Rail operates the train from Niagara Falls to Toronto, they get the revenue and they don't accept AGR points as payment. 

So no awards north of the border for that particular run.

Even if you were doing a paid run, you would actually be issued two tickets, one for the VIA segment and one for the Amtrak segment.


----------

